# Connexion automatique aux appareils des AirPod 2



## marius (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai des AirPod classiques 2ème génération. 
Je ne les utilise qu'avec mon iPhone 11. 
J'ai aussi un MacBook Pro 2018  et une Apple Watch 5. 
Avant iOS 14 j'avais déjà un problème entre mon iPhone et mon AW, je suis en train d'écouter de la musique par exemple sur mon iPhone avec mes AirPod et une alarme sonne sur mon AW. Et que se passe-t-il, le son de l'alarme passe sur les AirPod et la musique de l'iPhone s'arrête. Une fois l'alarme arrêtée une fois sur 3 la musique reprend. C'est assez pénible surtout que la montre vibre donc même si on ne l'entend pas ce n'est pas un problème. 
Depuis iOS 14 j'ai toujours ce problème mais en plus mes AirPod se connectent au petit bonheur la chance soit à mon iPhone, soit à mon Mac, soit à mon AW. 
Il m'arrive même que mon Mac se connecte aux AirPod alors que le boîtier est fermé, cela se produit si le boîtier est posé à côté du Mac.  

D'où ma question, y aurait-il un moyen de faire en sorte que mes Airpod ne se connectent qu'à mon iPhone et uniquement à lui ??? 
Il y a bien un nouveau réglage pour la connexion, mais il n'est pas très explicit et il ne semble pas avoir d'effet. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2020)

Sur l'iPhone : réglages > Bluetooth
Clique sur le i des AirPods quand ils sont connectés. Puis au lieu de "automatique" choisi l'autre choix.
Mais comme ça, il faudra toujours les réactiver manuellement sur le mac ou la aw


----------

